# Please pray for these kids and thier families



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

Just north east of here a Beaumont West Brook bus rolled over and there are 2 confirmed fatalities and 2 dozen other injured. The bus rolled several times and this is bad. They were on thier way to Humble for a soccer game, girls soccer team. Please pray for these kids and thier families, thier grief is just beginning.

Zac


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

candle lit....Prayers sent.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father,

You know I'm tired and sleepy. You know I'm concerned about my Mom's condition and her financial condition relative to Medicare. I don't like to pray when I'm feeling down, and you know that. I was going to skip this post until I had a chance to mentally regroup.

But then you reminded me that your Word says "Rejoicing in hope; patient in tribulation; continuing *instant* in prayer" (Romans 12:12). When prayer is needed, it is needed instantly.

So I come to you in the name of Jesus, praying for your mercy on these girls and their leaders who have been involved in this bus accident on their way to a soccer game in Humble. My heart breaks when young ones are injured or killed. Lives are taken, families grieve, hurts and pains linger on during recuperation. Lord, be merciful. Let your Holy Spirit hover over all these precious ones, infusing them with your spirit, your power, and your love.

Be with the doctors, nurses, and all hospital staff that will minister to their needs. Give them wisdom to quickly find all the injuries, and attend to them promptly. Let nothing be overlooked in haste.

Father, heal bones, muscles, and organs in a supernatural way. Astound the doctors with the speed of healing and the recuperative powers in these young folks. Just be yourself, doing what you love to do, responding to prayer, and saving the lives of these wonderful young people.

In the name of Jesus I ask these things. Amen.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers going up.


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

Prayers sent. We know many westbrook students, but have not heard any names yet. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Once again*

I'm gonna potlick on Mrs B's prayer. Wow! They will definitely be in our prayers. Guy


Mrs Backlasher said:


> Father,
> 
> You know I'm tired and sleepy. You know I'm concerned about my Mom's condition and her financial condition relative to Medicare. I don't like to pray when I'm feeling down, and you know that. I was going to skip this post until I had a chance to mentally regroup.
> 
> ...


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

how about doing something substantial like going to the local hospital to donate blood? Or getting hotel rooms for out of the area parents and families? Or taking up a donation for medical expenses for the surtvivors? Anyone can light a candle. Hopefully they are in the hands of great medical staff with excellent training, I think that is what they need most now. I recently gave blood and am unable to do so again so soon, but if anyone comes up with a fund please post up.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

*Westbrook soccer team bus accident*

We were taking our oldest son to George Bush airport just a few minutes ahead of the accident. It was really pouring down when we past through Devers. When we got past Ames we met 2 DPS, countless county vehicles and ambulances headed that way. My wife and are in the habit of always praying for those involved whenever we meet ambulances on the road. Little did we know. I work in Beaumont and know kids that go to Westbrook. They have not released the names of the 2 confirmed fatalaties and 5 kids were critically injured and brought to Christus St. Elizabeth in Beaumont. Hwy 90 was still closed at about 6:30 this evening while the DPS investigates. They were having a prayer vigil at the Westbrook gym tonight. May God grant these families the peace that surpasses all understanding, Amen. Joel


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

You say it best Mrs. B! God Bless 'em and their loved ones!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Just got back with my grandson from awanas, this a terrible thing to happen to these families and we just pray that GODS will be done and that He will supply them with a double dose of his everlasting mercy and grace that will be sucifficiet to substain these families through this time of tribulation.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Dear Father, more often than I am aware, my needs are being met through the prayers of others. I am thankful for this provision. Whenever I approach Your throne of grace, I pray that Your Holy Spirit will prompt me to pray for the needs of others. Remind me of any who have pressing needs and encourage me with many answers to prayer. In Jesus Christ Name I Pray, Amen. CF?


----------



## msallen (Dec 20, 2005)

*Blood and Prayers*

These young people need blood, I believe that there are 3 children in St Elizabeth in critical condition and boo-koos of others in Baptist Hermon Hospital. 
I just pray to my almighty God that somehow, let there be great live that will come out of these deaths. Amen God bless your families and may he touch your lives in anyway that God sees fit and lift your family back up for restatution. And have faith, you got to believe in faith. My heart goes out to each of these young ones and there families. May God give you and your family double partians of blessings. Amen, Amen

Michael S. Allen


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers for all the families and students


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll add mine.


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

The prayers have been steady with us since the accident, Beaumont has a population of 115,000 but we're still a small town, everyone seems to affected by this. Here's another way to help

www.kfdm.com/engine.pl?station=kfdm&id=14133&template=breakoutlocal.html


----------

